# Mailto ohne Link



## ThompB (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich stehe vor einem kleinen Problem, weiß aber echt nicht, wie ich es lösen kann und bei der Suchmaschinen Suche bekam ich auch nicht das, was ich haben wollte.

Ich möchte ein Mailto benutzen, ohne einen Link. Sobald sich ein User registriert hat, möchte ich die Mail bekommen, ohne das der User extra einen Link anklicken muss. Mein erster Gedanke das href einfach weg zu lassen, brachte mir wenig Erfolg.

Bzw kein Mailto, es soll sich kein Fenster öffnen, es wäre schön, wenn ich dann einfach ein Mail bekomme.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Thomas


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2008)

Wie wird denn der Benutzer registriert?


----------



## ThompB (16. Juni 2008)

Über ein Formular gibt er seine Daten ein, die daraufhin in die Datenbank geschrieben werden, wenn das deine Frage beantwortet.

Edit:

Dieshier habe ich gerade gefunden, es funktioniert auch!

$Empfaenger = "Thompb@web.de";
$Mailbetreff = "Registrierung";
$Mailnachricht = "Neue Registrierung";
mail($Empfaenger, $Mailbetreff, $Mailnachricht, "From: ".$_REQUEST['Email']);

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

